# Internet Chords are not always right



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I cannot read tabs or music, most the time i listen and can get it very close. Especially these days, because i have been at this for 35 yrs plus and i will keep at it tell i get it right. when i was younger i would say " close enough"

But i have found looking up chords on the internet, they are not always right. i don't do it alot, but today i was learning Home coming queen by Hinder

Got stuck on a few chords and went to several web sights and they all looked to be close to the same.i know they are playing a minor chords but nobody showed the guitar chord change.

So i stuck with it, for over an hr and finally got the right chords.. the web sights are is way off on this song anyways.

Looks like a couple post the chords and the rest copy what they wrote, or they just belong to all the same web sights.

Anyways for the newbie's, if it don't sound right it probably isn't.
I have always liked this song and its got some great chord changes.

Rick


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good for you for figuring it out on your own!

I love those disclaimers found on many tabs, "This is my first attempt...". Yeah, no kidding!

If there was legitimate money to be made by posters for posting tab to the internet, professionals would be all over it and it would be a wonderful resource. This is not the case. Most internet tab is crap, no timing or rhythm information, poor note locations, wrong notes, incomplete transcriptions, and reposting lousy tab from site to site...blah, blah, blah. Ordering your music from legitimate and reputable sources is the way to do it unless you are willing to do much of the work yourself. Go to a music store, either in cyberworld or meatworld, and drop some coin. Or, get some help from someone experienced (oh I don't know, a teacher maybe?), or use it as a learning experience, you'll get better at it with practice.

Fwiw, when something is free (and no, paying for your computer doesn't count) you get what you pay for.

Someone is wrong on the internet, who would have thought?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

free with a price to pay " Frustration"
I have enough experience to figure out most songs. i just thought i would save some time, but that didn't happen.
There is one chord book i am going to buy and that's a book on Rush,There are chords i would never be able to get., and don't dare look them up on the internet. LOL

Rick


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've looked up songs and been disappointed to see the same incorrect transcription posted on several sites--often with various people taking credit, for something nobody should want credit for.

Or I've found 3 or 4 different tabs--all of them wrong at some point.

There are a few semi official tabs I've found, and some people who are good at it who have published tab, but neither of those are going on at the Tab sites.

This page is part of the official Foghat site--although the tabs aren't official.
Foghat tabs. A lot of them wouldn't be too hard to figure out, but they are a lot of fun to play.

Stefan Grossman's site has some good stuff as well. Some of it he's done, some of it's by others
For example-Rev Gary Davis.

But as for more contemporary stuff--most likely you have to figure it out yourself, know someone who can figure it out for you, or depend on the songs the tab magazines decide to do--and they all make mistakes too.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

If you like "The Band" this site is well done. I use it mainly for lyrics, but some of their stuff is deceptive when trying to get it down by ear.

http://theband.hiof.no/albums/studio_albums.html

Shawn :smile:


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

I've worked through a number of internet tabs and yeah, they've usually got something wrong with them in one place or another. I just listen to the song and figure out the right way (or my own third way) on my own. It's actually a pretty good exercise to develop your ear.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been doing the ear thing for a long time.. remember records. move the arm back, 30 times..LOL

There are times when your listen to a song, the bass will change but the guitar stays in the same chord.. This sounds like the guitar is also changing.. it can be confusing, i don't have an example at the moment,but there have been times i have heard this, and it's took awhile to figure it out.

I think i will depend more on my ears and less on the internet.

Rick


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sgiven said:


> (or my own third way)


That's actually more fun.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

sgiven said:


> I've worked through a number of internet tabs and yeah, they've usually got something wrong with them in one place or another. I just listen to the song and figure out the right way (or my own third way) on my own. It's actually a pretty good exercise to develop your ear.


I agree with this. It's very useful practice to develop your "musical ear." Plus, learning it YOUR way makes it original to you; you aren't cloning yourself after someone.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Complete (near as I can tell) Who tabs, on what looks like a sanctioned site.

http://www.thewho.net/whotabs/tablature/index.html


----------

